# Field hunting ducks



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

I've been going out to Nodak for the last 5 years. I've never field hunted before for ducks, and want to give it a shot this year.

What do you look for when scouting for fields to hunt ducks? If I remember correctly, ducks tend to hit the fields first thing in the morning and geese come later. Do you just look for where the geese are and hope the ducks come the next morning? It seems a real small window in time to find where the ducks are feeding.
I've seen the tornados in the fields usually close to freeze up, but not so much earlier in the year.

I went to a farmer last year and asked permission to hunt. He said his brother was hunting his land and I'd have to ask him. Found the brother and he and his partners all had their limits on the tailgate. He asked if I was field hunting or water. I said water and he gave me permission as he and his group was hunting fields. He even took me out and showed me some good spots. They did much better than I last year all field hunting. Anyways, I took that as a sign that I need to start learning a little about field hunting. Around here, ducks don't hit the fields until the duck season is over, so I don't get much practice field hunting ducks.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Due to size ducks are a little more difficult to actually see on the ground. However, they are rather obvious when they are setting in and if you watch the fields close you will see the birds in the field moving about. If geese are using a field it is a good bet that the ducks are using it too.

Earlier in the year you are looking for wheat stubble (an other small grains.) Field hunting can be very rewarding. You don't need a mess of duck decoys either. Just use your goose decoys with some mallards to fill in. Goose decoys are much more visible in the field. Give it a try. It will take some time to get good at it but it is definitely enjoyable.


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks , the info is appreciated
I've heard all the residents want to promote field hunting over water hunting to NR's so any of you that want to can chime in with your insights on field hunting, here's your chance!.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

"What do you look for when scouting for fields to hunt ducks".....DUCKS! :thumb: :jammin: Just cause you find geese doesn't mean your'e gonna get ducks. If you really want to field hunt ducks as your main goal,you gotta scout for them. Earlier in the season,ducks are not concentrated and don't need to store up on food so there may only be a few here/there using a field. If you can time it right, get the ducks concentrated and some colder weather,it's easy to find the "X".

Alex


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

We have sheel style dec's when feild hunting ducks. We have had luck bunching and scattering but with very little pattern. If you have ever seen ducks in a corn feild here in ND before you know they are just sort of all over with very little calling going on. Mostly you just hear the cackling/feeding call. Sometimes it can get so loud that you cannot think :lol: . For cover we mostly just hide in the corn that has not been harvisted or we try and make a small blind out of cobs and stocks.

We realy have not tryed any other type of feild other then corn for um.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

field hunting is way funner then pond hunting... i think anyways. you mostly get mallards and pintails no crap ducks... that always a plus. either you can set up for geese n jus throw some duck decoys out... you dont even really need any... just call and they'll usually come in...


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Mac

Field Hunting is no big secret it just involves a great deal of observation.

I always try to find where the ducks are roosting/loafing by putting on some miles. Once I find them I scout nearby transition sloughs and fields for available habitat and food sources. (buy yourself a good spotting scope that will mount to your window) when I have found where the ducks/geese want to be often referred to as the "X" I work on getting permission to hunt the area. I generally ask for permission weather it is posted or not.

Once permission is granted I plan my setup, i do not use an over abundance of decoys always set up your shooting zone with your back to the sun and leave a landing zone in front of the blinds that is free or very sparse with decoy placement, Mix up your decoys, use geese and ducks and spread them out, motion mixed in the decoys will help. I personally do not use Robo's or other mechanicals.

Mud your blinds. Just mix up a pail of dirt and water and spread it on your blinds use an old broom or whatever and allow it to dry, when you get to the field take a rake and rake up some of the surrounding stubble etc and use it to conceal your blind, it is not always easy in the dark but it will make a big difference.

Once you are set up it is a waiting game, have patience and do not "over use your calls"!

If you are where the ducks/geese want to be you will be successful.

Good Luck

Bob


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

when feild hunting you have to remember that the majority of you deeks are probly canadan FB's, unless your a prostaffer. Make sure when you are runiing your couple dozen duck deeks with those FB's you use the same tactics if you were water hunting, "DIVIDE THE TWO". And remeber dont be afraid to turn that dam vortex off if the aint workin u!


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

One of the best evening hunts in the field for ducks I ever had. We spotted a couple thousand mallards feeding in a field, it was rainy and cold, but you cant get them if you dont go. So we walked out setup 6 floating mallad decoys in the field and one robo with 4 laydown blinds and we were done in 45 minutes...If you are where they want to be it doesnt much matter what else you have or do, your going to get ducks in the fields. 
Bandhunter


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

All I know is when you hit the X.....







:thumb: This was in Nebraska after the birds built up in good numbers in December. 5 man limit. 2 spinners,about 3 dozen Hot Buy mallards,and some canada dekes.

Alex


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent posts! See, now that's the type of messages that Res. need to send out to NR's. Success stories of field hunting...Don't tell them they're doing bad by hunting water, tell us of the types of success they can have field hunting 8)


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

When you divide your goose and duck decoys, which once do you place around your blinds? and do you hunt robos in front or behind your blinds?

I tend to place my best goose decoys around my blinds and 3 to 4 dozen mallard outlaws behind the blinds.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Put the spinners right where you want to shoot birds. :wink:

Alex


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

The early ducks will certainly head for the spinners. If you want 20 yard shots, put the spinners 20 yards out. We have had them run into the spinner breaking our spinner's wing.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

And we just added some Sillo Sock Mallard decoys. They look great and should help.


----------



## bill jenkins (Apr 23, 2006)

Good advice on the decoys, I have about 50 fb's and plenty of shells, i use the 42 in shells to lay under, but i usually mix the 2 styles together, but I will try seperating the two. Also I have to canading fliers, mounted on steel pipes, they look great but I 'm not sure I have a ton of confidence in them, any thoughts?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

For ducks I don't think mixing decoys matter. I'd put the flyers behind you so if they flare from them it'll be over you and not way in front. Don't be afraid to take them down if they are flaring.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

goosegrinder said:


> All I know is when you hit the X.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's the young fellar?


----------

